
Ask HN: What specs do you have for your Linux PCs, and what distro do you run? - ajc-sorin
Feel free to expand on why you chose that specific distro&#x2F;specifications.
======
pwg
Specs?

Low end: 2Ghz P4 Celeron High end: 2.4Ghz Xeon

With a couple more resting in between.

Distro: Slackware on everything.

Why Slackware? Partly because it is what I started with when SLS was no more,
and a lot because it adheres much more to the Unix philosophy than the rest.
The adage of "Learn Ubuntu and you know Ubuntu [1], but learn Slackware and
you know Unix" is in many ways true.

[1] Substitute any other "hand holding" disto. of choice for Ubuntu if you
like.

